

Show HN: jss, a jq-like CL tool for manipulating JSON files using CSS selectors - danvk
https://github.com/danvk/jss/

======
danvk
You can read more about the motivations for this tool and the process of
building it here: [https://danvk.github.io/2014/10/13/filtering-json-with-
pyjso...](https://danvk.github.io/2014/10/13/filtering-json-with-pyjsonselect-
and-jss.html)

